# Program do mixowania dźwięku

## Xywa

Witam,

Chciałbym zapytać jaki program polecicie do prostego mixowania dźwięku. Podczas gdy nagrywam video korzystam z mikrofonu "shotgun" do nagrywania wypowiedzi + dodatkowo stereo dźwięk otoczenia (ambient) na osobny rejestrator dźwięku. Po tym wszytskim chciałbym nałożyć głos na ambiet w odpowiednich proporcjach -> i całość potem do kdenlive. To tyle.

Zazwyczaj obrabiałem dźwięk z obu nagrań w Audacity  a potem całość mixowałem już bezpośrednio w kdenlive, ale nie jest to do końca najwygopdniejsze i wolałbym coś dedykowanego do mixowania, np. tak żebym mógł robić małą korektę dźwięku.

----------

## ender74

Nie wiem czy będzie Ci odpowiadał ale sox to konsolowy program do obróbki dźwięku.

----------

## Jacekalex

Do takich zabaw najciekawszy jest bajzel zwany jack-audio + tona dodaktowych programów.

Jest tam między innymi jack-mixer, qjackctl - do zarządzania tym bajzlem, jamin -kombajn do korekty barwy dźwięku, itp.

Sznurki: 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Music_studio

http://www.rncbc.org/drupal/node/76

Zainteresuj się też overlayem pro-audio.

----------

